# Problem mit dem Visual Editor in Eclipse



## poschdi (14. Dez 2005)

Hi, 

vorweg, ich hoffe das ist das richtige Forum 

Ich arbeite noch nicht lange mit dem Visual Editor und Eclipse.
Der Visual Editor zeigt mir seit kurzem nicht mehr die Steuerelemente an, sonder zeigt folgende Fehlermeldung an.







Ein Ausführen des Programms ist aber problemlos möglich. Wie bekomme ich das wieder hin?

gruß Florian


----------



## Xandro (14. Dez 2005)

Hatte vor Kurzem auch so ein ähnliches Problem ...

Ich habe es damit gelöst, dass ich einfach die alte GUI-Klasse gelöscht und den Code in eine neu erstellte Klasse übertragen habe.

Versuchs mal ...


----------



## poschdi (15. Dez 2005)

Vielen Dank hat geholfen


----------



## dhachim (15. Dez 2005)

gibts ne alternative zu diesem eclipse gui builder... meiner tut teils gar nicht mehr... zerschiest mir immer und immer wieder die komplette anzeige, und müllt meinen pc mit tasks zu... 

nach 3 h programmieren habe ich 40 javaw.exe am laufen, und es liegt nur an den grafical classes. bei jedem öffnen einer sollchen Klasse in Eclipse legt der nen neuen an. neu installieren hat auch nix gebracht.


----------



## Xandro (22. Dez 2005)

Jap, die gibt es ... sogar als Eclipse Plugin.

Schau Dir mal jvider an.

... wird auch als Einzelapplikation angeboten.


----------



## foobar (22. Dez 2005)

Xandro hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jap, die gibt es ... sogar als Eclipse Plugin.
> 
> Schau Dir mal jvider an.
> 
> ... wird auch als Einzelapplikation angeboten.



Ist der denn stabiler als der VE? Wie ist die Bedienung? Ich finde der VE ist nicht besonders intuitiv und das was man geschenkt kriegt kann man auch schnell selber schreiben.


----------



## Xandro (22. Dez 2005)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Xandro hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde Dir gern sagen, ob der jvider besser ist oder nicht, aber ich arbeite nur mit dem Eclipse-VE.

Am Besten ist, man testet den jvider erstmal als Einzelapplikation und wenn man der Überzeugung ist,
dass er einem passt, kann man ihn ja als Eclipse-Plugin implementieren.


----------

